# Help with LEDs



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I pretty much know nothing about DIY leds so any help would be greatly appreciated.

I'm interested in adding violet/UV leds to my existing led fixture. 
This is probably a stupid question but would I be able to attach some solderless leds to the fixture itself? Or should I attach the leds to a heatsink and then attach that to the fixture? I have no clue about what I can/can't do.

I'm looking at getting this kit: 4 LED Violet UV Kit - Rapid LED

Or, would it be possible to install the uv leds directly into my current fixture? Like open up the fixture, fit the leds in there, connect some wires..is that how it works? Lol. I'm not comfortable fiddling around with electrical stuff...I'd be happy to pay or give frags to someone if they can do this for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Talk to Anthony (SeahorseFanatic)...he has an amazing LED DIY setup on his reef tank.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What kind of fixture is it


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

There is scrap aluminum in my garage if a diy'er needs some for you


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

One thing about the UV led bulbs from rapid they won't make much of a difference to the naked eye. The visible light they emit is fairly dim. I have a couple on my retrofit kit for my RSM130D. 
If you are wanting to add some pop and see more fluorescence. 
Then I would recommend you add some of the royal blues. 
Just depends on what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm just going to try to buy a fixture that has the uv in them.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

the pharoahs have them i think im still happy with mine for the price


----------



## ooter (Nov 25, 2013)

I just did a RapidLED diy on my biocube. If you are looking for some POP then I agree with daveJ, royal blue really adds a lot of colour. 
If you are looking for an easy install look at stunner strips! They will not add a lot when it comes to usable light for your corals but can really bring out colours. You can get a UV stunner from ecoxotic.
Stunner LED Strips - 6watt, 12in.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

keep in mind that UV LED usually will be gone quicker than most of other LEDs due to UV is a lot more powerful than others. What would happen is that if you running the same current /output off both white/Blue and the UV. The UV light will turn the optic of the LED into brownish yellow, which looks like it is burnt. It is really not the LED is burnt, but it is the actual optic being damaged by the UV ray. If you are thinking adding UV/ violet to your tank. You will need to keep it in mind, make sure you are able to dim it really low to keep the light's life span longer. As DIY kit doesn't provide any sorts of warranty after you solder them which means if you burnt the optic, you will need to buy entire set of them. And UV are the more expensive LED chips.


----------

